# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  a formula in this worksheet contains one or more invalid references

## braydon16

Currently, I am getting the dreaded, _"a formula in this worksheet contains one or more invalid references"_ error. I've looked through all of the formulas in the workbook using the find option and choosing values, I've tried error checking, but I'm 99% sure it's graph related. I've been adding a deleting graphs quite a bit. I've looked through the data on all of them and haven't been able to locate the problem. Does anyone have any suggetions? I'm not sure how to look through graph data to search for the error.

Thanks! You are all always so helpful!

----------


## teylyn

Hello,

look in range name definitions, look in data validation, look in conditional formulas.

If the graphs are visible, look through their series definitions. Select the chart, then use the chart element drop-down in the Chart Toolbar to select each series in turn. Check the series formula in the formula bar for each series.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

Check any formulae that are linked to other workbooks and ensure the workbook exists in the path described in the formula.
Also check range name formulae for #REFs which may offer a clue.

At times like this my usual technique is to delete sheets one by one until I find the workbook evaluates correctly. Then you know it's the last sheet deleted that's the source of the problem. 
Reload the original workbook and now again bit by bit delete columns or rows until the workbook evaluates correctly.
With this iterative approach you'll gradually home in on the culprit cell..

HTH

----------


## jolivanes

Or you can try this (from DonkeyOte)




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


HTH
John

----------


## kehrierg

Like some others have mentioned, there are lots of places an "invalid reference" can be hiding on you. jolivanes posted some VBA code to find cells on worksheets that have invalid references.  Another hideout for invalid references is in defined names.  I encountered this problem once in an Excel app that I was developing, so I wrote some VBA code to help troubleshoot.  If you don't have any invalid-reference names, these procedures should do nothing whatsoever.  This may or may not help you; if your problem is with an invalid reference in a chart, then I agree with the others suggesting to check each chart in your workbook and check each data series in each one til you find it.  There's probably a way to do that automatically with VBA as well, but I haven't written any code for that issue as of yet.  Here are my procedures for checking & deleting names that have invalid references.





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

I have added *code tags* to your post.  As per forum rule 3, you need to use them whenever you put any code in your post.  Please add them in future.  In order to put code tags, either type  [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  at the end of it, OR you can highlight your code and click the *#* icon at the top of your post window.

----------


## dagreatsoul

Hey everyone, 

I'm getting this and i've tried EVERYTHING AND EVERY CODE.  I cannot seem figure out why I'm getting this error.   Is there anyway I can send you my files and you can let me know where the issue is?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Yes Read forum rules about hijacking threads and the FAQ

----------

